# 3 upscale hotels



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

3 high end hotels. Side walks are all oversized and 48"+ wide. Very well manicured landscaping that all looks in very good health, not much to do with snow but as a buisness practice this shows me they want perfection and hopefully will pay for it. THe lots all look easy, but snow pile placement is limited as there is a lot of nice landscaping, loading zones, grade slopes etc... I know my costs so, im really looking to check my hours with you guys. Personally I am thinking of going at it with 1-3" bracket pricing, then add in an hourly charger for following day cleanup work with either a bobcat or truck. Parking isnt crazy, but I know cars will be scattered all over the place. I figure do main lanes and as much as the parking as possible during the storm, following day during check out time, hopefully get a lot of clean up done. I know there is always going to be some residual snow as who knows when certain cars will be moved therfore salt would be per ton and I will be accordingly as used. Being they are hotels I would leave a sidewalk crew with 2-3blowers and loads of calcium with their own truck to travel through all 3 hotels all throughout the storm

1st one is easiest in my eyes, most places to stack snow, still lots of sidewalk, slightly larger then 2nd. Total Paved surface is 73,600 sq. ft (1.7 acres roughly) sidewalks are 3,760 sq ft

2nd is a lot of sidewalks large run along main state highway, lesser places to put snow, slightly smaller then 1st. Total paved surface is 73,500 sq ft ( 1.7 acres roughly) sidewalks are 5,830 sq ft

3rd is biggest of all, widest sidewalks, limited places to put snow. Total paved surface is 84,900 sq ft ( 2 acres roughly) sidewalks are 6,000 sq ft.

They want per inch price and said they would also consider seasonal if I wanted to and to send them a price. Personally with hotels I am thinking seasonal is a bit too risky


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

# 1 is an identical layout to one of our hotels. Seriously $1000 a month, (more for high service)


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

One of my clients was asking about per push pricing, told him we won't do it. All we do is seasonal, if winter or summer is a big difference in $$$$ we try to go 5 month winter and 7 month summer but most don't like it that way for ease of accounting.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Cedar Grounds;1105052 said:


> One of my clients was asking about per push pricing, told him we won't do it. All we do is seasonal, if winter or summer is a big difference in $$$$ we try to go 5 month winter and 7 month summer but most don't like it that way for ease of accounting.


you been lookin' in my playbook again Cedar? tymusic


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

heather lawn spray;1105096 said:


> you been lookin' in my playbook again Cedar? tymusic


some trade secrets are to obvious 

Going by push doesn't add up to me.....still have equipment on operators on standby and pay for them. We get paid for being out there if it snows IMO not necessarily only when it snows.


----------



## heather lawn spray (Mar 11, 2003)

Cedar Grounds;1105134 said:


> some trade secrets are to obvious
> 
> Going by push doesn't add up to me.....still have equipment on operators on standby and pay for them. We get paid for being out there if it snows IMO not necessarily only when it snows.


Is it getting late or do you want to try that again


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far. I already have a fair amount of contracts that went seasonal. Although I do love the fact that it is gauranteed money, I feel basing your whole business model of this is risky. Last year we had more then double our avg. snow fall amounts, the contractors who were strictly season arent around anymore or struggled very hard through last winter, the ones who were diversified took a hit on the seasonals, but made a killing on their per inch clients which made it possible for them to make up for the loss they had on the seasonals. Granted I do not see a winter like last year happening again, but who knows. I know guys North of me getting 12-15k+ for the seasons for their hotels. 

I do believe you on that $1,000 a month, but in my area I see that being super low. Down here, if the hotel was serviced more than once, i would say you would be in the red. I wouldnt be 100% against a seasonal as long it is a 3-5yr contract and is for a hefty $ tag


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

Check my reply in the other post you started.....

I one I do is about the same size as those 3 plus/minus, and similar layout. $7500 for the year, no walks, only plow and salt.
1-3hrs per snowfall with a Jeep, 30 mins (if I need it at all) with 10' pusher (across the street) and we average 6 plowable events, 12 salts (400-600lbs in bags). Rates are based on $100/hr plows, $150/hr 10' pusher. Being a circular layout you can spin out the lanes in 15 mins. and be on your way.

This was based on our past billing (per event), past snowfall amounts and frequency's. My number would be higher if our entire service area was not within a 3 mile radius and the other commercial accross the street.


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

ppandr;1105582 said:


> Check my reply in the other post you started.....
> 
> I one I do is about the same size as those 3 plus/minus, and similar layout. $7500 for the year, no walks, only plow and salt.
> 1-3hrs per snowfall with a Jeep, 30 mins (if I need it at all) with 10' pusher (across the street) and we average 6 plowable events, 12 salts (400-600lbs in bags). Rates are based on $100/hr plows, $150/hr 10' pusher. Being a circular layout you can spin out the lanes in 15 mins. and be on your way.
> ...


I think you hit the nail on the head. Personally I feel the first 2 can be done in 2-3hours and the last 3-3.5hrs for just the pavemen for an average storm. I spoke with them today and they are not sure about the sidewalks, they said that sometimes hotel staff takes care of all the walks, I am just waiting to hear back from them on that. I came up with $7,000 and change for a seasonal number. 
Per inch would be 
1-3" $450
3.1-6 $675
6.1-9 $900
etc...
But if I went per inch I would like to bill in that an after storm clean up would take place during check out time. which would be an hourly rate

Salting Im saying anywhere from 185-250 per application


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

DirtyJerzey;1105749 said:


> Salting Im saying anywhere from 185-250 per application


That looks in line!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Cedar Grounds;1105894 said:


> That looks in line!


good to hear!

What do you guys think about on my other numbers? I may push a seasonal if they go for a 3yr deal.


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

For my feel the per push numbers are a little on the high side.
We don't price that way but on a regular event with 2-4" I would do it for about 300$
We figure the per plow price based on that and multiply by the amount of events we typically have in a year and are done. Salt extra.


----------



## ppandr (Dec 16, 2004)

They need to decide who is doing the walks., HC ramps..and curb faces. I love the fact hat they do thier own walks, they even shovel between cars for the guests. The Marriott Corp is self insured so that may have something to do with thier interest in maintaining the walks. There contract is BS boilerplate that covers nothing in terms of specifics and does not really apply to snow at all. I have mine attached as an adendum and signed by the manager as well. I've had three different managers to deal with and all have been very good...and the management group does like to refer contractors they are not required to use to each other so if you in the market for more and they are happy don't be affraid to inquire about it. Snow removal is one of the few subs they can still individually bid out, I think Brickman has all the landscape maintainence now.
I'm sure that will change soon enough.....


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

ppandr;1107544 said:


> They need to decide who is doing the walks., HC ramps..and curb faces. I love the fact hat they do thier own walks, they even shovel between cars for the guests. The Marriott Corp is self insured so that may have something to do with thier interest in maintaining the walks. There contract is BS boilerplate that covers nothing in terms of specifics and does not really apply to snow at all. I have mine attached as an adendum and signed by the manager as well. I've had three different managers to deal with and all have been very good...and the management group does like to refer contractors they are not required to use to each other so if you in the market for more and they are happy don't be affraid to inquire about it. Snow removal is one of the few subs they can still individually bid out, I think Brickman has all the landscape maintainence now.
> I'm sure that will change soon enough.....


Yes they do, they cant seem to decide as from what Im being told that some locations the contractor is required to do the snow and other locations the hotel staff does it themselves. I told him that obviously there is going to be a decent difference in price if i am/am not doing the sidewalks. Im yet to hear anything back yet. If they want to do the walks, I would be more than happy to let them do them. So your contract is really nothing about snow? So who is assuming all the liability for the parking lot insurance wise? Does the contract at least lock you in for the year(s) and state your pricing? I can deffinately take one a few more accounts, so I will inquire more about that on monday with them. From what I was told is that the landscape is available on this accounts as well, but was told that would be discussed later on in that year.


----------



## Wayne Volz (Mar 1, 2002)

*This will increase your confidence in bidding.*

Snow & Ice Management Bidding Package Includes:

#1 Snow & Ice Management Manual - this is a comprehensive manual covering all aspects of snow & ice management for both residential and commercial accounts. Also includes application rates for many different deicing materials.

#2 Snow & Ice Management CD full of templates for contracts, route sheets, hours of operation sheets, Who's first, proposal formats, don't take the risk template for clients, sample invoices, sample marketing forms and much more. All these templates are in Microsoft Word format and are completely customizable to your business.

#3 Snow & Ice Management Quick Estimator CD - calculates per push, per event, hourly or season contracts. Also calculates material application rates for both granular and liquid applications for any deicing material that you may be using. This CD also calculates time and material for application of material, and hand labor as well. This CD runs in Microsoft Excel and is not software. You simply fill in the blanks and you have your estimate.

Go to www.profitsareus.com or call us at 800-845-0499 to order. Feel free to call us with any questions you might have as well. Being a full-service lawn & landscaping business myself since 1979, I know what a contractor is looking for; something simple, accurate and professional. This package is it.


----------

